# Scrappers



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The neighbors irrigation got hit two weeks ago again. Major damage to unit besides all the wire missing. These "scrappers" are working harder to steal than it would be to get a job. Alot of them are on disability and or unemployment. What I dont understand is when a toothless, white trash hillbilly brings in 5000 feet of heavy copper wire , no one at the scrap yard calls the police.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Greed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Plus the yards here all pay in CASH!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Recent studies have indicated that thieves are highly allergic to lead poisoning. Once injected, the thieves are rendered more useless than prior to arrival. 
The study went on to say that properly placed in an area to compost, the contained lead did not pose a problem to ground water.
Going Green sounds better all the time.

I have no problem extending a hand to someone down on their luck.
I have no patience for thieves and freeloaders.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Recent studies have indicated that thieves are highly allergic to lead poisoning. Once injected, the thieves are rendered more useless than prior to arrival.
> The study went on to say that properly placed in an area to compost, the contained lead did not pose a problem to ground water.
> Going Green sounds better all the time.
> 
> ...


Exactly the way I feel.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Recent studies have indicated that thieves are highly allergic to lead poisoning. Once injected, the thieves are rendered more useless than prior to arrival.........I have no problem extending a hand to someone down on their luck. I have no patience for thieves and freeloaders.


I just read another quote related to this topic: "Another client of mine told me, "Society as a whole is just not as responsible as they used to be, and people feel they can just get away with not paying their bills.""

My experience in dealing with large businesses in Chicago's commodities market was that the attitude, beliefs and practices of an organization reflected the attitudes, beliefs and practices of the leader of the company. If the leader was a straight shooter, almost everybody in the organization was a straight shooter; If the leader was a snake, almost everybody was a snake!

My belief is that this applies to the country and to every state. Because our leaders, be it President, Senator, Representative, Governor, do not believe in paying their bills, why should the average John Doe behave any differently? Until attitudes at the top change, attitudes at the bottom will not change.

Ralph
From Illinois, the state with the most governors in jail, the highest amount of unpaid bills and one of the worst pension fiasco's in the country!.
.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A friend sent me some pictures of a couple of scrappers up in Dallas who tried to steal some high power cable. The boys were evidentually making progress until they tried to cut the lines and were quickly removed from the gene pool. The remains were pretty charred. Sadly the media doesn't publicize these "accidents" for fear of offending a sensitive population who should probably be educated in the fundamentals of electricity. The occasional cases of lead poisoning are typically presented as a poor young victim who's promising life was cut short by some evil person with a gun.

Ralph is right, it starts at the top, but it is exacerbated by the mainstream media.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Update on Illinois corruption: I just saw this on the front page news of the Chicago Sun Times:

It It's official: Chicago is nation's corruption capital

Makes one proud to be number one in something, doesn't it?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Plus the yards here all pay in CASH!


Here they used to pay cash.But now you have to register to sell and them each time you sell swipe your Drivers License.They pay with a check also now.

At first I thought what the heck you making me do all this crap for.The scale lady lives 2 miles from me.But then yea it should be a pretty good deterent for thieves I guess.

Part that burns me is that honest people have to do more because of the disonest people.And all the extra expence is passed on to the rest of us.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Hopefully with swiping liscense and paying with a check they are making these people pay taxes. We had a local yard once that paid with a debit card and sent out 1099's. The white trash stopped going there and the yard closed up. We have to change from the top down but this will be a very long hard project. First stop paying people not to work with unemployment checks. Us honest folk will have to start injecting them with "lead poisoning". Its sad but alot of them will never work.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> A friend sent me some pictures of a couple of scrappers up in Dallas who tried to steal some high power cable. The boys were evidentually making progress until they tried to cut the lines and were quickly removed from the gene pool. The remains were pretty charred. Sadly the media doesn't publicize these "accidents" for fear of offending a sensitive population who should probably be educated in the fundamentals of electricity. The occasional cases of lead poisoning are typically presented as a poor young victim who's promising life was cut short by some evil person with a gun.


Bingo!!!! Just gotta love that liberal media huh? I don't even watch the news anymore, I get most of mine off selected sites on the internerd. The thought of watching the news on public TV gives me the same feeling as a prostrate exam.


----------

